# Soundtoys 5



## AMAROK13 (Sep 3, 2018)

I am also looking for good plug ins effects processing.

What do you think of Soundtoys 5?

It looks like a breathtaking plug-ins suite.

To complete this bundle, I thought to take in addition, Valhalla Vintage Reverb, Klanghelm MJUC, MautoDynamicEQ.

What do you think of this choice?


----------



## jneebz (Sep 3, 2018)

You really can't go wrong with SoundToys. The most fun and musical effects I've ever used....definitely my go-to, FWIW. 

If possible I would wait until Black Friday however, as they usually have good sales.


----------



## Henu (Sep 3, 2018)

If you have everything you need for basic mixing tasks, Soundtoys is definitely the "next step" on your creative process.


----------



## studiostuff (Sep 3, 2018)

If you have no other Valhalla plugs, I definitely recommend starting with Valhalla Room. And then, buy all the rest of them as soon as you can. But Va-Room is on everything I mix somewhere. 

Echo Boy, Decapitator and Tremelator (sp???) are also great...


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 3, 2018)

Thank you for your answers.

It is true that according to the videos, A KILL these plug ins.

Waiting for the black friday, but in several months, Need pretty quickly, so, unfortunately, I will not be able to take advantage of this beautiful offer very interesting.

No, I still have nothing basic, I thought the fab filter bundle which is a reference too.

I ask the question in view of the price, that the Soundtoys 5 plus the other plug ins mentioned before could fill the lack of the pack from Soundtoys 5, what do you think?

If you have other suggestions, especially, do not hesitate

For now, I have only the Vallalha Shimmer, a marvel.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 3, 2018)

Too bad on your timing, as most Soundtoys have been amazingly low cost in past and will be again.
Luv Valhalla Plate and will be adding Room very soon.
( _broken record comment_ ; If you look at FX in Omni 2 'carefully' you will be amazed, and they are solid versions, not cheapy stuff. 
then … almost any of pluginguru recent libs, have all of additional FX he has tweaked for years …. huge number! )  
Latest Omni 2.5 has added amazing capability/flexibility with all FX …… covered nicely in past Saturday YT Livestream.


----------



## bryla (Sep 3, 2018)

Soundtoys bundle and the Slate bundle is doing most of the hard work here!


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 3, 2018)

Black Friday, it is late year a little long to wait.


Plug ins Valhalla are excellent bills and for a price more than interesting.

I suspect that Omnisphere 2 must have an arsenal of the most convincing and powerful effects. In addition the plug ins guru brings a more significant.

It seems to me that Omnisphere 2 would have a place in my set up apparently


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 3, 2018)

It is also true that Slate plug ins are very rich too.

Thank you for your answer.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 3, 2018)

Fab filter, Sound Toys 5 bundle, and Kush Audio are the plugins I use most by far. Tested many plugins and passed only because Sound Toys has something similar that does it better. Echoboy alone outranks more than a dozen plugins like it. Crystalizer, Decapitator, Feakfilter2 are all fantastic, even panman, Microshift, Tremolator and Phase Mistress get regularly used.

Not just the sound (which seems warmer and more analog than the rest) but the presets, some of which are so unique and beautiful (the tweak pages should be industry standard) I haven't found anything digital that does it better. All have great presets and starting points. I really don't know why other plugin developers don't put as much work into their presets, it gets the most out of the plugins yet tweaking it back or making it stand out more is always an option.

If you find Soundtoys 5 bundle at half price or better grab it. I had bought 4 of their plugins before realizing through my account with them I could pick up the rest of the bundle for $50 (perhaps it was a special deal going on at the time)- amazing. So glad I jumped in. Fab filter doesn't have those deep sales (maybe 20-30%) but again, every plugin you buy brings the price of the others down. I ended up picking up most of them for 60% or more after buying a small bundle on sale. 

It pays to wait for a sale like the current sale at Kush Audio (50% off). Clariphonic has a great way of adding sheen to dull sample libraries, and Novotron is by far my favorite compressor- if I want transparency I use Fab Filter C2, if I want character (more analog warmth yet punchier) I use Novotron. Check out the videos. Even their preamps sound nice.


----------



## premjj (Sep 3, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Fab filter, Sound Toys 5 bundle, and Kush Audio are the plugins I use most by far. Tested many plugins and passed only because Sound Toys has something similar that does it better. Echoboy alone outranks more than a dozen plugins like it. Crystalizer, Decapitator, Feakfilter2 are all fantastic, even panman, Microshift, Tremolator and Phase Mistress get regularly used.
> 
> Not just the sound (which seems warmer and more analog than the rest) but the presets, some of which are so unique and beautiful (the tweak pages should be industry standard) I haven't found anything digital that does it better. All have great presets and starting points. I really don't know why other plugin developers don't put as much work into their presets, it gets the most out of the plugins yet tweaking it back or making it stand out more is always an option.
> 
> ...



I have been hearing so many good things here about Soundtoys, Kush, Fab Filter and Valhalla plugins. So many endorsements whenever the names are brought up.

Just wondering how would the various Waves (the multiple versions of each type of reverb, eq, compression etc plus the plugins that are supposed to be hardware emulations) compare against the ones you mentioned above? Is there a perceptible difference in favour of Soundtoys, Kush, Fab Filter and Valhalla?


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 3, 2018)

premjj said:


> I have been hearing so many good things here about Soundtoys, Kush, Fab Filter and Valhalla plugins. So many endorsements whenever the names are brought up.
> 
> Just wondering how would the various Waves (the multiple versions of each type of reverb, eq, compression etc plus the plugins that are supposed to be hardware emulations) compare against the ones you mentioned above? Is there a perceptible difference in favour of Soundtoys, Kush, Fab Filter and Valhalla?



Yes. I own most of the wave plugins and although they are modeled after analog gear, they still have a digital feel, as if they are all convolution emulations, where ST, Kush, FF, all work hard to make the sound of the signal and processing top priority, and it shows. The presets also gives you a lot to work with to start. I can show you comparisons of a few products if you want to hear the difference, Just post the sound file (or files) you'd like to try through them. Usually something dry and consistent is best (guitar, bass, drums, keys, whatever).

Waves doesn't give you the presets. It's just like buying the original analog gear- few if any presets and not a lot you can tweak on it. Although that would be fine if the sound matched the orignal analog gear, but it doesn't have the warmth or solid sound of the originals. So you buy it and use it on a few things. But after working working with the others above, you can definitely hear the difference.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 3, 2018)

I highly recommend the plugins from MeldaProduction and they have a 50% sale running all this week.

You can demo all of them for free and they offer an excellent bundle of free plugins. One of the nice things about Melda is that the developer is always improving the plugins and you get lifetime free updates. 

If you are considering bundles, this is a really good time to pick up one of theirs.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 3, 2018)

Thank you for your answers.

That's right, it would be better to wait, worry, the promo not before the end of the year at SoundToys, way too long unfortunately.

Kush not bad indeed, by cons, not certain that possible to use their plug ins with an account Ilok free.

It is true that the rendering plug ins Soubdtoys is really impressive, beautiful.

Thank you very much for the information on the Melda promo.

I do not doubt the effectiveness of these plug ins, however, from an ergonomic point of view, I have a little trouble.

Which prevents, that very interesting products, of which, the EQ Dynamic.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 4, 2018)

AMAROK13 said:


> Thank you for your answers.
> 
> That's right, it would be better to wait, worry, the promo not before the end of the year at SoundToys, way too long unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Well worth the wait... Watch the outer limits video and there's a good chance you'll cave 
Melda is excellent, but definitely not for everyone... Their UI's aren't very intuitive and it's easy to get lost in multiple pop out windows...

Outer Limits, 23:00 onward...


----------



## gregh (Sep 4, 2018)

AMAROK13 said:


> I am also looking for good plug ins effects processing.
> 
> What do you think of Soundtoys 5?
> 
> ...



rather than MAutoDynamicEQ I would use TDR NOVA - it really is very good and you can use the free one to test if you like it. https://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-nova/ I just use the free one, it really is that good


----------



## Dietz (Sep 4, 2018)

AMAROK13 said:


> I am also looking for good plug ins effects processing.
> 
> What do you think of Soundtoys 5?
> 
> ...



We had a nice Soundtoys fan-thread here just recently:

-> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/ive-just-purchased-soundtoys-5.70253/page-2#post-4212900


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 4, 2018)

Henu said:


> If you have everything you need for basic mixing tasks, Soundtoys is definitely the "next step" on your creative process.


I'm as big a Soundtoys fan as anybody, but...

My advice would be to focus first on getting the best possible bread and butter plugins for everyday mixing and mastering--EQ, Compression, Reverb, Limiting, etc. It takes time to research the best ones, because there are so many options. Depending on your music, one or two Soundtoys plugins might be on your list. 

And then, buy the whole Soundtoys bundle at Black Friday. You will get a discount from any Soundtoys plugins you already own.


----------



## gregh (Sep 4, 2018)

I dont know if it works out better to have these or not to get Soundtoys 5 bundle on the Black Friday sales - someone else might be able to help you there, but I am selling a couple in the For Sale subforum
- Echoboy $72 (bundled with echoboy jr on my ilok account so you get that as well if you want)
- Tremolator $49

and someone else is selling the whole bundle which might be better again. But I am not looking to pressure you so find out if it is better pricewise to wait until Black Friday if you can


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 4, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I'm as big a Soundtoys fan as anybody, but...
> 
> My advice would be to focus first on getting the best possible bread and butter plugins for everyday mixing and mastering--EQ, Compression, Reverb, Limiting, etc. It takes time to research the best ones, because there are so many options. Depending on your music, one or two Soundtoys plugins might be on your list.
> 
> And then, buy the whole Soundtoys bundle at Black Friday. You will get a discount from any Soundtoys plugins you already own.



AGREE ! Already have (5) 'Little' xxxx, Tremolator5, Sie-Q5, Devil-Loc5, and 'trade-up' to Bundle got as low as $99. (before recent 5.2.4 Updates), $125. after. 
Definitely hoping for similar number by BlkFri.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 4, 2018)

First of all a big thank you to all for your answers.

That's right, it would be wiser to wait.

Now, from a real utilitarian point of view, I do not need it now.

But SoundToys products are so magical that it's hard to wait until the end of the year. But, that's right, I should be patient, you're right.

Wisdom should also make me take basic treatments (Compressor, Eq, Rev, etc ...).

My idea about it was the FabFilter bundle.

What do you think ?

I will watch the TDR NOVA.

If you have any ideas about basic effects plug ins, do not hesitate.

Here, I take all your valuable information and opinions and I analyze the best compromise.

One solution may be indeed, would be to take the most important plug ins at Soundtoys and wait for the blackfriday to complete it all.

But, by the piece, it will come back to me more expensive?

And the promo blackfriday, may not be more interesting, seen, that already part of the plug ins? Unless, that SoundToys, does not take into account my purchases and fits the price, for the rest of the remaining products.


thanks again


----------



## jtnyc (Sep 4, 2018)

You can't go wrong with Fabfilter. I use Pro Q, Pro C, Pro R and Pro L in every project. I also use Saturn, Timeless and Volcano2 quite a bit as well. For me the Pro Q, Pro C and Pro L are indispensable.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 4, 2018)

Thank you for your reply.

I already have at FabFilter, Timeless 2 and Volcano 2.

Magic plug ins and an amazing sound result.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 4, 2018)

I just went to see the TDR NOVA, it looks pretty good.

Other products from this company look great too.

Thanks again for the info


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 29, 2018)

After taking into account your opinions and following a great reflection, I took the Bundle I will take the Bundle from FabFilter.

I'll wait for Blackfriday to buy the SoundToys 5 Bundle, which will complement the FabFilter Bundle.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 29, 2018)

AMAROK13 said:


> After taking into account your opinions and following a great reflection, I took the Bundle I will take the Bundle from FabFilter.
> 
> I'll wait for Blackfriday to buy the SoundToys 5 Bundle, which will complement the FabFilter Bundle.


I think you'll be very happy with these choices. 

I recommend that you get on Soundtoys's mailing list. Last year at holiday time, they gave away a copy of Little Plate (sells now for $100) for free. After I got this freebie, which was my first Soundtoys plugin, there was a discount on the price of the bundle because I owned it. They've given away a lot of their plugins in the past.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 30, 2018)

Thank you very much.

Indeed, I think so too.

Even if you hesitate with U-He effects plug ins, beyond the emotional, because I love this company and their products, I will take a more rational solution.

FabFilter, seems indeed the best solution for mixing / mastering.

The most excellent SoundToys 5, is cut for sound design.

Regarding the sumptuous effects of U-He, it is for the exceptional grain, richness, presence, the particular sound of their products.

But at first, I needed a complete bundle for mixing and mastering, this or FabFilter products excelles.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 30, 2018)

I've reached the point - personal taste only - where I have limited my primary pool of plugins to a handful of developers:

Universal Audio - I grew up using much of the equipment they model, and familiarity is not always a bad thing. I know what a dBX 160 or Urei 1176 are supposed to do, so why not use them? And for my money (of which they have far too much) their emulations are about as close as it gets. These are my bread and butter for traditional tracking/mixing tasks.

SoundToys - and these are my bread and butter for effects. I could probably ditch most of my other effects plugins and get the same results with SoundToys.

Zynaptiq - Well, except for these guys, who have created some truly unique tools.

Eventide - And these guys (this is why my plugin menu is so crowded!). I would imagine I can create almost every Eventide patch using the SoundToys plugins, but why spend that much effort when the Eventide plugins do all that work for you?

PSP Audioware - my original first call for delays and other effects, and I still use them a lot. I've recently been playing around with a couple of their compressors and equalizers. Their FETpressor sounds a lot like an 1176 (no surprise) but instead of a fixed threshold and input/output level controls it provides a threshold control. Different approach, but it works well in some settings.

Waves - NPP I & II was my first bundle, and I've kept it. There are a few plugins that are unique, and their take on compression and filters is very cool.

It would be lovely if one company provided everything I needed... but this is where I'm at!


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 30, 2018)

Thank you for your return and have shared tools that you use and that you prefer.

UAD products, are really not bad at all, the worry, the price of their audio interface and their plug-ins.

The problem also, if you take an entry-level interface, you will certainly very quickly be limited compared to the number of instances of your plug-ins that you can use.

Regarding Eventide products, not really been going into more detail, they make good products to no doubt, but strangely, no more interested than that personally.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 30, 2018)

Eventide - I still have an Instant Flanger and an Instant Phaser in the rack, they have a very unique sound for their specific effects. I picked up their Anthology bundles mostly for those two effects, which may sound crazy, but I've just never been able to get those sounds - I can get close with Soundtoys, but not exact. And sometimes (stubborn bugger ain't I?) I want that sound. (Of course sometimes I want the sound of tape flanging - no way I'm setting up a pair of tape decks just for that!)

Another developer I should mention is SoftTube. They collaborated with Paul Wolfe on a phase shifter, a flanger, and a doubler and they are brilliant. Had I had those first I might have finally given up on my Instant-X fixation.

UAD - I don't think they are all that expensive if you shop wisely. Everything goes on sale sooner or later, and if you don't need it desperately it is worth the wait. Of course if you do need it then it pays for itself sort of by default.

You are right about running out of CPU cycle - I have a total of six Sharc chips at this point - two in an Apollo Twin USB Duo and four on a PCIe quad card. I seldom run out, but when I do it is frustrating!

My biggest complaint with my current rig is that there is only one instrument, and you can't "mult" the input to both Unison channels. I regularly use multiple (well two most of the time) guitar amplifiers to get what I think are interesting sounds. It would be nice to do that with the UAD plugins. Their amplifier simulators are just amazing! I don't own them all... yet<G>!

Plugins are fun!


----------



## Sanlky (Sep 30, 2018)

I bought soundtoys 5 dont remember if it was last black friday or previous one ad its oe of the best plug ins suite i bought. Just amazing, its not just for mixing, sound designing, you can do lots of things. They arent your classic plug ins packs. Just saying i could mix an entire project with Soundtoys plug ins, Softube Console 1 and Liquidsonics Seventh heaven Reverb(most impressive reverb i bought, along with valhalla vintage verb) and some utility plug in for delays(for haas effects, or chained delays). If you want to catch a deal, wait for black friday, and depending on what you need would be what you would buy, try everything before buying  so you can learn how they work and how they will go with your workflow. Last plug ins i tried were incredible good, softube, new CL1b is amazing, pultec is so good, and MM1 limiter or Weiss DS1mk3 its expensive but really awesome. Could get to really loud levels, without sacrificing depth, lows, best limiter i tried, but expensive.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Oct 1, 2018)

Indeed, Softube is quite famous and also and they have a very nice software offer.

To return to UAD, I really appreciate their product, I have a great computer configuration, but I can not afford to spend more than 3000 euros to have an audio interface to run plug ins.

My set is only composed of software.

On the other hand a good idea would be to make a dedicated interface based solely on processors to make their plug ins work and able to work with another audio interface.

The Soundtoys 5 bundle is without a doubt a marvel and a creative potential unparalleled.

But may be wrong, I said to begin with, a more classic bundle but formidable despite everything is the bundle at FabFilter.

Sofutbe, indeed, very nice plug ins, but just like Eventide no more in depth my research.

Your examples of plug ins at Softube are indeed excellent bill, idea to dig to have other plug ins later with a more specific grain.

The Reverb Liquidsonics Seventh heaven Reverb is absolutely fantastic as the price elsewhere.

Thank you for your two responses.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 2, 2018)

In fact you can purchase accelerators to run their plugins without the audio interface. I haven't looked at prices lately, but from the web (approximations):
PCIe or Satellite Duo - $500
PCIe or Satellite Quad - $700
PCIe or Satellite Octo - $1000

In case you were curious...


----------

